# Why is my clear M&P soap base no so clear



## Clayjar (Jan 28, 2013)

I made a spherical soap. The top half is supposed to be clear. I added no fragrance or color to my clear M&P base. I spritz it with rubbing alcohol to get rid of bubbles during the molding. Left in the mold for less than a day, I put it in the freezer so it can come out of the mold easily. It is not clear. It's translucent near surface.

It worked before in a cube mold. What went wrong?


----------



## squigglz (Jan 28, 2013)

Do you have photos? Which brand did you use? Is it possible you overheated the base when melting it?


----------



## lsg (Jan 28, 2013)

My guess is that the freezer caused the cloudiness.


----------



## Genny (Jan 28, 2013)

I agree with lsg, freezing clear mp can absolutely cause cloudiness.  So can overheating.


----------



## Clayjar (Jan 29, 2013)

Blast. I ruined it by freezing it. I couldn't get it out of the plastic mold so I put in freezer for a few hours. I had melted it originally for 30 seconds at 60% power so I don't think I overheated it. 

How would I be able to get it out of a plastic sphere mold without freezing it? 

Also the black part is rough and not smooth like the clear half. How do I make it just as smooth?
 I had poured the clear half first in the bottom half. Then I put the top mold on and poured the black through the little opening.

Thanks.


----------



## lsg (Jan 29, 2013)

You might try lubricating the mold with petroleum jelly.  This works with cp soap, but I don't know if it will affect the clearness of the m&p soap.


----------



## Momonga (Jan 29, 2013)

I wonder if this can be saved by re-melting? It won't hurt to try. I read a tip somewhere that you should melt and re-use clear M&P if the base comes out of the package a little foggy.


----------



## squigglz (Jan 29, 2013)

Careful with that if it's scented-if you heat it too far, the fragrance will get funky.


----------



## Clayjar (Jan 29, 2013)

It might be tough to remelt. The top half is clear with shea butter and some fragrance, while the bottom half is colored black with shea butter, pumice powder and fragrance. I also have small ball of black colored soap embedded inside the clear top half. It just look like a very snowy snow globe right now. It will be in my collection of learning.

Petro jelly might be messy. I wonder if some thin coating of vegetable oil would work. Thanks.


----------



## Genny (Jan 30, 2013)

Clayjar said:


> Petro jelly might be messy. I wonder if some thin coating of vegetable oil would work. Thanks.



Yep, vegetable oil will work.


----------

